# Mare accidentally covered!!



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Hi all,
We have found ourselves in rather a difficult position. Our mare was sent to be backed last year, we have just discovered that she is in foal due sometime in May. This will mean we will have to birth and care for the foal and the mare will miss out on a year of work not to mention the worry and finances involved.
Just wondered if anyone has been in this position and can offer any advice as to what kind of compensation or not you would expect given the circumstances?
Thank you!


----------



## magic104 (7 April 2011)

I believe you can recuperate all costs involved & loss of use.  Can I ask why you quote a year off work?  If you have just found out then you have lost say 6wks this end & she should cope with light work after 2mths so that once the foal is weaned she is fit enough to restart her career under saddle.  All mares/foals are different but we were able to take ours out to local competitions when foal was 5mths just because they were happy to be apart for a few hours.  By then they are not visiting the milk bar so often & are happy to stay with their friends.


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2011)

I've never been in this situation but a friend of mine has.  She spoke with the stallion owner and the options that they came up with was;

1.  Stallion owner takes mare to foal down and covers any associated costs.  Stallion owner keeps mare and foal until weaning.  At weaning stallion owner has ownership of foal and sends mare back to mare owner.

2.  Mare owner keeps mare to foal down at her stables.  Pays all associated costs.  Stallion owner charges reduced stud fee for mare owner on a LF and mare owner keeps foal after weaning.

3.  Mare owner keeps mare to foal down at her stables.  Pays all associated birthing costs and owns foal at birth.  No stud fee applicable except costs to register foal.

Smart girl chose number 3


----------



## mellissa (7 April 2011)

Option three is fine unless something totally unsuitable covers someone's pride and joy! Whoops. 

The owners of any horse are ultimately responsible for its actions unfortunately.  If a horse slips through bad fencing onto a motorway and kills someones grandma- they are responsible. 

If a professional - ie earns a living, from starting horses, has not taken the precautions to prevent this- seek qualified advice.  There are a few equine solicitors. 


Good luck


----------



## sprite1978 (7 April 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			I've never been in this situation but a friend of mine has.  She spoke with the stallion owner and the options that they came up with was;

1.  Stallion owner takes mare to foal down and covers any associated costs.  Stallion owner keeps mare and foal until weaning.  At weaning stallion owner has ownership of foal and sends mare back to mare owner.

2.  Mare owner keeps mare to foal down at her stables.  Pays all associated costs.  Stallion owner charges reduced stud fee for mare owner on a LF and mare owner keeps foal after weaning.

3.  Mare owner keeps mare to foal down at her stables.  Pays all associated birthing costs and owns foal at birth.  No stud fee applicable except costs to register foal.

Smart girl chose number 3 

Click to expand...

Is this a joke...... Stallion owner allows his stallion to cover a mare that wasnt supposed to be. And the options are.

1. He gets a free foal, and gets a free loan broodmare. With no compensation to the mare owner.
2. Dont worry you can keep the foal...But you have to pay for everything. and ill have the cheek to charge a stud fee.
3. Dont worry you can keep the foal...But you have to pay for everything including a stud fee, and ill pay the poxy amount to register it

shocking..


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Thanks but I'm afraid we don't want the foal and neither would we risk sending the mare away again! Did your friend want a foal? Surely she would not have been liable for stud fees when the stallion was not supposed to be covering the mare in the first place? Otherwise studs would be letting loose their stallions and charging mare owners left right and centre 

Re time off, I really can't imagine hacking my young mare out and leaving an 8 week old foal behind. I wouldn't feel safe trying to work her in the fields with the foal either, (I assume this is what you do initially) she is only young and still green.

Thank you!


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Thanks Melissa, Yes I think I will have to seek legal advice. I was hoping someone could tell me what they would consider to be reasonable.


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Thanks Sprite1978 I thought that post was for real at first and I was being OTT seriously ... this is my pride and joy and her life is at risk. Sod the stud fee!


----------



## sprite1978 (7 April 2011)

I thinkk it would be reasonalbe for you to claim all vets fees, all costs incurred in sending the mare away to foal (If you chose that). The option to keep the foal, including compensation to cover stable costs until weaning, and some compensation for the pure inconvenience.


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Thanks but I'm afraid we don't want the foal and neither would we risk sending the mare away again! Did your friend want a foal? Surely she would not have been liable for stud fees when the stallion was not supposed to be covering the mare in the first place? Otherwise studs would be letting loose their stallions and charging mare owners left right and centre 

Click to expand...

No she didn't want the foal initially and yes the stallion owner was definitely playing her.  She could have gone down the legal route, and she did look into it, but it was going to cost a fair amount so she didn't.  In the end she realised that the stallion was a superior horse to her mare and that if she didn't want to keep the foal then it would be emminently saleable.  So that's what she did and she made a nice recompense for a few months without riding the mare.  As said, the stallion owner did not charge a stud fee however she paid to get the foal registered.  It all worked out well in the end as nearing the time the foal was going to be born she was quite looking forward to it.  The sale of the foal well and truly covered any costs she had and one might say paid compensation for the inconvenience also.


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Thank you, yes that sounds reasonable although it won't get me this summer back with my young horse! :-(
Fingers crossed all goes well for her.


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2011)

sprite1978 said:



			3. Dont worry you can keep the foal...But you have to pay for everything including a stud fee, and ill pay the poxy amount to register it
		
Click to expand...

Read again.  That wasn't what the deal was.


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			She could have gone down the legal route, and she did look into it, but it was going to cost a fair amount so she didn't.  In the end she realised that the stallion was a superior horse to her mare and that if she didn't want to keep the foal then it would be emminently saleable.  So that's what she did and she made a nice recompense for a few months without riding the mare.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that is very different from my situation I'm afraid. Thanks for your help though


----------



## haras (7 April 2011)

Ah, thats a bummer.  

What is the mare and what was she covered with?

Have you spoken to the stallion owner?  Have they offered you anything?  or have any suggestions?  Did they know that this had happened?

As it is, you have no option, but for the mare to foal and raise her baby.  Do you have a school you could ride her in a couple of months after she foals?  she may cope better than you think?  Maybe start advertising the foal for sale as soon as it is born.

Hope you get something sorted out. Rest assured that the irrisponsibility of whoever had your mare does not happen at every yard.  we have 3 stallions at our yard and my friend also takes horses to back and produce and at no time would this be allowed to happen.  (Unless the owner requested it of course!!!)


----------



## sprite1978 (7 April 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			Read again.  That wasn't what the deal was.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry.... I Should have put.

Option 3. Sod off and pay for everything yourself including the registration fee.


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Ah, that is very different from my situation I'm afraid. Thanks for your help though 

Click to expand...

Yes it did actually end up working out in her favour.  Sounds like the stallion that has been with your mare was not a desirable suitor?  If this happened to me I think I'd be more inclined to approach the stallion owner first and see what he/she has to offer.  If not acceptable then venture down the legal route or threaten to sue.


----------



## dianchi (7 April 2011)

If you have only just found out and havent had the mare off/out of work im not sure what your foal will be like.
Fingers x that the foal turns out ok, as well as the mare and your able to sell on the foal.

Sorry to ask, but how did this manage to "accidently happen?"


----------



## Doris68 (7 April 2011)

I think the word here is "irresponsibly" covered, not "accidentally".  I think that whoever had your mare had a duty of care and you should discuss this with them.  Hope that this is resolved as you are in a situation (whether you like it or not!) - it is now a fait accompli...
Good luck!


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2011)

sprite1978 said:



			Sorry.... I Should have put.

Option 3. Sod off and pay for everything yourself including the registration fee.
		
Click to expand...

Lol! It was a sight better a deal than No. 1 whereby the stallion owner was going to pay all costs and give free foaling livery for the duration till weaning and then give her back her mare minus the valuable foal.


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

haras said:



			Ah, thats a bummer.  

What is the mare and what was she covered with?

Have you spoken to the stallion owner?  Have they offered you anything?  or have any suggestions?  Did they know that this had happened?

As it is, you have no option, but for the mare to foal and raise her baby.  Do you have a school you could ride her in a couple of months after she foals?  she may cope better than you think?  Maybe start advertising the foal for sale as soon as it is born.

Hope you get something sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Really don't want to divulge any details as we have just found out and i haven't spoken to the stallion owner yet. I just wanted an idea of what would be reasonable to expect before I call. 
Unfortunately our arena is not fenced! 
The worry i have with selling the foal is finding a good home as it will not be fabulously well bred and I believe in being responsible for the innocent little lives you bring into the world.


----------



## magic104 (7 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Re time off, I really can't imagine hacking my young mare out and leaving an 8 week old foal behind. I wouldn't feel safe trying to work her in the fields with the foal either, (I assume this is what you do initially) she is only young and still green.

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Went in the school at a month old to start with, foal more then happy to either go along side, or lay down & snooze.  He was the one that chose to stay in the field when the mare came out & as neither were concerned thats what happened he stayed put she went in the school.  We then started to hack her out starting at 30mins & built on that.  I will reiterate that neither were concerned & that is the only reason we were able to do this.  You are entitled to recover all costs, but you will need to speak to a solicitor after finding out what the stallion owner is willing to offer.  Hopefully her foaling will go well but you are entitled to re-coup your losses including not being able to use the mare.


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

dianchi said:



			If you have only just found out and havent had the mare off/out of work im not sure what your foal will be like.
Fingers x that the foal turns out ok, as well as the mare and your able to sell on the foal.

Sorry to ask, but how did this manage to "accidently happen?"
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately she has been on her winter jollies but she has not been fed as an in foal mare obviously. 

No idea how it happened as have not spoken with the owner yet. Accidents do happen I just hope my mare will be be ok.


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Doris68 Thank you I think we'll need the luck


----------



## mellissa (7 April 2011)

The problem is that currently you are saddled with a foal due next month.  Bless her, good mare to have kept it so quiet- foals are quite hardy inside the mare so fingers crossed! It is not the foals fault.. 

Ok, you have probably a fairly good case here- firstly as professionals they would have had a duty of care to the mare, secondly negligence for not providing fencing, stabling etc to contain a wayward horse complete with its love tackle. 

Some things do happen for a reason, and you will have to await the birth of the illegitamate baby. But certainly seek qualified advice- from a proper equine solicitor.

Good luck


----------



## Spring Feather (7 April 2011)

What made you realise she was pregnant and presumably it is a confirmed pregnancy?


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

magic104 said:



			Went in the school at a month old to start with, foal more then happy to either go along side, or lay down & snooze.  He was the one that chose to stay in the field when the mare came out & as neither were concerned thats what happened he stayed put she went in the school.  We then started to hack her out starting at 30mins & built on that.  I will reiterate that neither were concerned & that is the only reason we were able to do this.  You are entitled to recover all costs, but you will need to speak to a solicitor after finding out what the stallion owner is willing to offer.  Hopefully her foaling will go well but you are entitled to re-coup your losses including not being able to use the mare.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great, well done. I don't feel my mare is quiet enough to do this with but maybe we'll try and see what she thinks


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			What made you realise she was pregnant and presumably it is a confirmed pregnancy?
		
Click to expand...

Well theres definitely something wriggling about in there ... just waiting on the bloods to confirm!


----------



## magic104 (7 April 2011)

This might help, not quiet the same as your mare went to their premises.


Ask H&H: neighbouring stallions

Kathy Carter

6 November, 2009


Q: The owners of our neighbouring field have a stallion. The dividing fence, which is their responsibility, is made from sheep netting and barbed wire.


What would happen if the stallion escaped and covered my mare or injured my gelding?

MW, Bedfordshire

The duty of the horse's owner arises under the law of negligence and the Animals Act 1971.

"If a horse owner has been negligent by having inadequate fencing, they can be liable," said Sarah Webb, partner at Russell Jones & Walker.

"Under the general law of negligence, damage caused by the escaping horse, including covering a mare, could be recovered from the owner if a lack of care on the owner's part was shown."

Claims under the act provide for strict liability for damage done by animals. According to Sarah, claimants must prove the animal has escaped and caused damage, by demonstrating the following:

 The damage is of a kind that the unrestrained animal was likely to cause and it was likely to be severe

 The damage was due to a characteristic of the animal not normally found in an animal of the same species

 The characteristic was not normally found, except in particular times/circumstances

 These characteristics were known to the keeper

"Equine insurance policies usually provide indemnity for accident, sickness and injury," added David Buckton, associate director of South Essex Insurance Brokers (SEIB).

"An accidental injury to an insured horse caused by another animal would generally be covered by such a policy.

"I see that the fence is the responsibility of the stallion owner. But, regardless of who is responsible for the fence, I would strongly recommend you put up your own fence of an adequate strength to protect your animals.

"Perhaps you and your neighbour could agree to share the cost? The stallion owner may have a public liability insurance policy, which you might get a payment from if it could be shown that the stallion owner was liable for any damage, as described by Sarah Webb.

"In this example, it would be far better to negotiate safe management of all the animals involved, rather than wait for an accident to happen," he said.

Information

Russell Jones & Walker, tel: 0207 837 2808 www.rjw.co.uk

SEIB, tel: 01708 850000 www.seib.co.uk

This article was first published in Horse & Hound (29 October, '09)


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

mellissa said:



			Some things do happen for a reason, and you will have to await the birth of the illegitamate baby. But certainly seek qualified advice- from a proper equine solicitor.

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Yup! A friend jokingly said it will probably be the best one we've ever bred ..  fingers crossed


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

Thanks Magic104


----------



## amage (7 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Well theres definitely something wriggling about in there ... just waiting on the bloods to confirm!
		
Click to expand...

if she is that far gone the vet should be able to palp her no prob to establish if definitely in foal?!


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

amage said:



			if she is that far gone the vet should be able to palp her no prob to establish if definitely in foal?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just easier in current situation to have her bloods done.


----------



## mellissa (7 April 2011)

Fingers crossed all goes well- no twins or anything ( dont want to panic you!!! ) and let us see some photos when its born.  Bless xxx


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 April 2011)

What do you do if the owner of the stallion denies that the mare was covered, I offered to sell her the mare and foal (PD day before birth).
The mare had moved from the "breeders" to a riding school on loan to a riding school which was "supposed" to be selling her for me, they immediately told me to remove the mare. It cost me £3000 less £1000 for sale of foal at 8 months, but it was a rough do all round, I had to move four times due to various difficulties.


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			What do you do if the owner of the stallion denies that the mare was covered, I offered to sell her the mare and foal (PD day before birth).
The mare had moved from the "breeders" to a riding school on loan to a riding school which was "supposed" to be selling her for me, they immediately told me to remove the mare. It cost me £3000 less £1000 for sale of foal at 8 months, but it was a rough do all round, I had to move four times due to various difficulties.
		
Click to expand...

Wow poor you, and mare and foal. DNA testing I guess is the solution?


----------



## 20questions (7 April 2011)

mellissa said:



			Fingers crossed all goes well- no twins or anything ( dont want to panic you!!! ) and let us see some photos when its born.  Bless xxx
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure you couldn't cause any more panic! Thank you


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 April 2011)

It was suggested I DNA test, but she has two black entire horses, anyway it could have been a visiting stallion no longer on the site, or a colt foal or any other horse in the area, same difference, duty of care.


----------



## KarynK (8 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Thanks but I'm afraid we don't want the foal and neither would we risk sending the mare away again! Did your friend want a foal? Surely she would not have been liable for stud fees when the stallion was not supposed to be covering the mare in the first place? Otherwise studs would be letting loose their stallions and charging mare owners left right and centre 

Re time off, I really can't imagine hacking my young mare out and leaving an 8 week old foal behind. I wouldn't feel safe trying to work her in the fields with the foal either, (I assume this is what you do initially) she is only young and still green.

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I should imagine that you have a very good case for recovering all your costs and compensation for the loss of use of the mare and there are also the risks of foaling that they have left you with.   How infuriating that this person neglected your mare by allowing this to happen, if it was an accident 1, how do they manage their stallion/s and two why not say something and pay for an injection??  Appalling behaviour.

If she is due in May I wouldn't be riding her now. 

This happened to a friend of mine who loaned a mare for riding purposes to a supposed friend with a proper agreement having been signed.  The person loaning (A BREEDER) turned the mare out with a 3Y/O unregistered and uncut colt.  The mare was returned   I think it was said to not be suitable (lovely type and great temperament???).  On a visit another friend and I looked closely at the mare to find her a bit portly and bagging up!  The mare gave birth shortly after in September.

The person loaning was surprised???????  Went to see the foal and expressed no remorse only commented on what a surprise and how wonderful the foal was!   She did eventually cough up for the keep of the mare and foal through the winter and legal advice was sought!

I would speak to an equine solicitor for some advice, or if you can get free legal advice on insurance or from a membership like NFU then go there first.  Then you can send a large bill and if you think they will give it a chance a foal when it is weaned, oh and a bill for the use of your mare to breed it from.

Oh and nearly forgot last night had to lend my foaling kit as someone has bought a mare to ride, a 4 yo and now they are suddenly on foal watch!!  Isn't it sad when you feel the need to do a pregnancy exam when buying or if your horse is sent away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacklist (8 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Fortunately she has been on her winter jollies but she has not been fed as an in foal mare obviously. 

No idea how it happened as have not spoken with the owner yet. Accidents do happen I just hope my mare will be be ok.
		
Click to expand...

Your mare must have been either covered in hand, turned out with a stallion or a stallion got into the field she was turned out in. Very careless of the yard and dishonest as they hadn't told you of the incident when you collected your mare


----------



## Bug2007 (8 April 2011)

Really interesting post...

Not much to add other than good luck, with the foaling and i hope you get all your costs back. 
I too would be gutted if my young horse was found to be in foal. You look forward so much to your first full summer with them.

Really feel for you, time to look on the positive though, you might end up with a lovely foal that turns out to be a mega star, breeding isn't everything all the time. Nice mixes are around and make lovely riding horses.

If it's a filly and you decide to keep and back, don't sent it back to the same yard!!!!


----------



## marmalade76 (8 April 2011)

sprite1978 said:



			Is this a joke...... Stallion owner allows his stallion to cover a mare that wasnt supposed to be. And the options are.

1. He gets a free foal, and gets a free loan broodmare. With no compensation to the mare owner.
2. Dont worry you can keep the foal...But you have to pay for everything. and ill have the cheek to charge a stud fee.
3. Dont worry you can keep the foal...But you have to pay for everything including a stud fee, and ill pay the poxy amount to register it

shocking..
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, if this happened to my mare I would be furious, if these options were offered to me, I would be absolutely furious. What a cheek!


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Hi all,
We have found ourselves in rather a difficult position. Our mare was sent to be backed last year, we have just discovered that she is in foal due sometime in May. This will mean we will have to birth and care for the foal and the mare will miss out on a year of work not to mention the worry and finances involved.
Just wondered if anyone has been in this position and can offer any advice as to what kind of compensation or not you would expect given the circumstances?
Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Accidents happen - but this wasn't an accident - it was pure negligence!

Last year I had a 2 yo colt jump his 5' fence to escape - then jumped over a 4' stable door to get in with a mare who had just been AI'd.  In THAT case it wasn't a problem, as the mare was on breeding loan to me and she didn't get in foal to either the official AI - or to the unofficial 'attention'!

IF he had jumped in with a breaker, the action to be taken would be very clear.  Explain situation to owner, have mare scanned in 14-16 days to see if there was a pregnancy and - if so - a jab of progestone would soon end that!  I would certainly expect to pay for the scan and PG!

It seems highly unlikely that this yard didn't know the stallion had got in with your mare - if they didn't, then that of itself might suggest negligence.  But if they DID know, then they did everything wrong!  I would HOPE they'd carry insurance for this sort of thing because - in your place - I would expect them to:

1. agree to buy the weanling from you at a reasonable valuation or at least provide a covering certificate at no charge.
2. pay a lump sum equal to the cost of breaking towards your loss.
3. pay associated vet costs.

If they don't agree, I'd whack a Small Claims case against them - it would cost you about £120 and in what appears to be a pretty clear cut case of negligence, you WILL win!


----------



## brighteyes (8 April 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Accidents happen - but this wasn't an accident - it was pure negligence!

Last year I had a 2 yo colt jump his 5' fence to escape - then jumped over a 4' stable door to get in with a mare who had just been AI'd.  In THAT case it wasn't a problem, as the mare was on breeding loan to me and she didn't get in foal to either the official AI - or to the unofficial 'attention'!

IF he had jumped in with a breaker, the action to be taken would be very clear.  Explain situation to owner, have mare scanned in 14-16 days to see if there was a pregnancy and - if so - a jab of progestone would soon end that!  I would certainly expect to pay for the scan and PG!

It seems highly unlikely that this yard didn't know the stallion had got in with your mare - if they didn't, then that of itself might suggest negligence.  But if they DID know, then they did everything wrong!  I would HOPE they'd carry insurance for this sort of thing because - in your place - I would expect them to:

1. agree to buy the weanling from you at a reasonable valuation or at least provide a covering certificate at no charge.
2. pay a lump sum equal to the cost of breaking towards your loss.
3. pay associated vet costs.

If they don't agree, I'd whack a Small Claims case against them - it would cost you about £120 and in what appears to be a pretty clear cut case of negligence, you WILL win!
		
Click to expand...

First sensible and accurate answer ^^^.


----------



## 20questions (9 April 2011)

Thanks for you helpful comments everyone!
Janet George - I too would have expected to be informed so we could have scanned and jabbed the mare, it is completely irresponsible to not inform me. 
I just feel guilty now that there there could be a problem with the mare or foal after not feeding her correctly etc. I'm also livid because this mare was to be sold a at the end of the summer not still standing in a field with a foal at foot!


----------



## magic104 (9 April 2011)

20questions said:



			Thanks for you helpful comments everyone!
Janet George - I too would have expected to be informed so we could have scanned and jabbed the mare, it is completely irresponsible to not inform me. 
I just feel guilty now that there there could be a problem with the mare or foal after not feeding her correctly etc. I'm also livid because this mare was to be sold a at the end of the summer not still standing in a field with a foal at foot!
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is a risk, but not sure if it was because it was her 2nd, but 1 of the mares I bought meant to be empty, found out 6wks before she foaled (funny enough on Grand Nat day, but it was then I think the 4th April that year).  Both were healthy & there were no problems except the foal had Entropia, which was thankfully fixed the next day.


----------



## celfyddydau (10 April 2011)

As you don't want the foal and the care of it, why not talk to the national foaling bank, offering the foal as a foster to one that has lost her own?  Not sure if they would do this as it tends to be for orphan foals but if you don't ask you'll never know.


----------



## Serenity087 (10 April 2011)

20Questions - we bought a mare, broke her in, rode her lots then found out she was 10 months pregnant.

We had a month to make up for the lack of attention.

She foaled a very large, healthy (if ever so slightly dim) colt who, despite needing a couple of days in hospital before he worked out how to suckle, grew up to be a fine and healthy young man!!
Mare produced enough milk to feed three foals at the hospital!!!!!

So really, DO NOT WORRY!! If anything, by not feeding her anything special you're avoiding complications.  Obesity is a massive cause of dystocia.

Dorey didn't go on any special feed till about 10 months either.  The fact the tart hung on until 365 days is irrelevant... PMSL!


----------



## madeleine1 (10 April 2011)

i would personally expect to be able to keep the foal or be paid for it

i would expect compensation for loss of use because although i love my mare completely i would still want to ride which is what she is for every other day so money to cover that?

money to cover cost of vet and other stuff for the mare and foal?

if someone accidently gave you something like a infected blood tranfusion in a hospital and didnt do anything about it or even had the cheeck to charge you for the blood (private hospital) it would not be acceptable so why is it ok for you to gain a foal you didnt want and you are expected to be greatful.

even if you did want a foal i personally would be wanting to choose my own stallion and it would not just be any horse


----------



## ggray1502 (13 April 2011)

Hi nothing really to say re the covering other than I would be expecting compensation.

My mare was put in foal after being started she could be rather unsure and worried when doing ridden work, when Bailey was 3months I started doing ground work/lunging with her by 6 months I was back on and she was much more settled.
  I was lucky that Bailey was happy to stay in the field with his half brother and sister.  I never made a fuss and just increased the time that she was in being groomed etc I eventually could hack out for an hour.

Good Luck hope all goes well


----------



## kerilli (13 April 2011)

i agree with JanetGeorge's answer, absolutely.
in your place i would expect compensation. they were clearly negligent in not telling you what had happened to your mare. it sounds as if they were hoping for the best (that she hadn't taken), v v naughty.
i hope she foals a super foal, v best of luck.
fwiw i wouldn't panic about the fact that she hasn't been fed extra etc etc, i know a top breeder who gives her mares nothing extra at all until the last few months anyway.
also, i knew a TB stud owner years ago, v experienced, who couldn't get a v valuable broodmare in foal. after 2 yrs of trying the owner gave up and gave her the mare as a hunter. she hunted her all season, and then one Sunday morning, after hunting her hard the day before, went out to the stable to find a super foal... no signs of mare being pregnant (v experienced woman, honestly) and the foal was perfectly healthy and absolutely fine!
good luck, please keep us posted, she must be due about the same time as my girl.


----------

